# Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

*Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Immer wieder kommt der Tag an dem ich mich entschließe ein paar Grafikkarten zu benchen und jedes mal steh ich dann vor dem gleichen Problem: Riva Tuner erkennt einen der neueren Treiber nicht.
Ich weiß, das man den neuen Treiber nur irgendwo in die Riva Tuner Config schreiben muss, nur weiß ich nicht wo und nicht wie. Vielleicht kann ja einer unserer Grafikkarten-Gurus das hier mal reinschreiben, dann finden so Tölpel wie ich es auch beim nächsten mal wieder. Zumindest ist der Thread-Titel schon mal hilfreich das gleich wieder zu finden.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

so jetzt....zwei  Metaxa später bin ich wieder on 

Also...
Um die Akzeptanz des Treibers im RivaTuner zu erzwingen. Gehe dazu wie folgt vor:
1.1 Starte den RivaTuner
1.2 Gehe auf den Tabellenreiter 'Power User' und ignoriere/bestätige die Warnung
1.3 Suche dort den Punkt 'RivaTuner / System' und klappe ihn auf
1.4 Unter diesem Punkt, suche die Option 'ForceDriverVerison' und trage dort die Nummer der aktuell verwendeten Forceware ein, und zwar *ohne* den Punkt dazwischen! Also die 5 Ziffern hintereinander weg.
1.5 Klicke dann unten auf 'Apply' und starte den RivaTuner neu.

Nun sollte er die 'unbekannte' Forceware eigentlich akzeptieren.

Hicks ....


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Ging das immer schon so einfach... 

Danke, Mario!


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Was heist da einfach!? Normaler Weise musst du gar nichts manuell einstellen, um den Treiber in RivaTuner einzubinden.  (Naja, ok...meistens)
Welche RivaTuner Version benutzt du? Mit der 2.24c Version funzt es bei mir mit dem neuesten Nvidia Treiber auch ohne manuellen Eingriff.


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

2,24. Welche genau kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

mit dem 2.24 klappts ohne manuellen Eingriff nicht. Mit der 2.24c Version schon. Schau mal bei dir nach.


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Benche grad SuperPi32M... muss also noch ein bissl warten. Allerdings hab ich ja dank True Monkey eh schon alles freigeschalten im Riva Tuner.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Ok . Dann noch viel Erfolg beim benchen.


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Danke... aber mit _der_ Hardware wird das leider nix. Ich glaub es werden nicht mal 9 Global Points (insgesamt) in wPrime und SuperPi.


----------



## Alriin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Also beim 195.62er für meine GT240 funktioniert der Schmäh nicht mehr. jemand eine Idee?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Alriin 

Hier Bitte ....damit sollte der 195.62 funzen 

Rivatuner 2.24c zum Download bereit - Rivatuner, Download, deutsche Sprachdatei


----------



## Alriin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Ich hab den von Guru3D installiert da dieser beim entpacken ein Passwort verlangt hat... hab ich das wo übersehen?


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Komisch, der verlangt tatsächlich ein Passwort...aber egal, der von Guru3D ist genauso gut.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Keine Ahnung 
Der 224c soll ja 190er Treiber unterstützen ......habe es allerdings noch nicht selber getestet.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Beim Guru gibt es ja auch den 2.24c zum downloaden. Der unterstützt auch die aktuellen Treiber. Bei mir läuft Rivatuner mit dem aktuellsten NVidia Treiber unter Win7 und Vista (jew. 64-bit) problemlos.


----------



## Alriin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Bei mir nicht!


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Hmmm...komisch. Wo/wie macht er zicken?


----------



## Alriin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Der Treiber wird nicht erkannt, somit kann ich ihn nicht verwenden. Oben im Rahmen steht irgend sowas wie driver emulation mode oder so...


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Ich hatte den Rivatuner schon bei der Vorgängerversion des Treibers drauf und im nach hinein nur den neuen Treiber aufgespielt. Vielleicht spielt das eine Rolle?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

So sollte es funzen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-geforce-treiber-185-85-whql-vista-nicht.html

Zumindest steht das hier in Bezug auf GT 240 und 195.62

Geforce gt 240 und Rivatuner. - ForumBase


----------



## Alriin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Werd mir das mal ansehen... aber zuerst wird im Kreise der Familie (meine Frau, Phenom II X4 965, die beiden Sempron 140 & ich) Kaiserschmarrn gegessen. *g*


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Dann mal guten Appetit!


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

^^Mahlzeit 

Habe noch den Link drangehängt der mich darauf gebracht hat.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Hey  seitdem ich mein i5 - 750 habe kann ich mit Rivatuner v2.24  nicht mehr meine 260 GTX OCen



True Monkey schrieb:


> Um die Akzeptanz des Treibers im RivaTuner zu erzwingen. Gehe dazu wie folgt vor:
> 1.1 Starte den RivaTuner
> 1.2 Gehe auf den Tabellenreiter 'Power User' und ignoriere/bestätige die Warnung
> 1.3 Suche dort den Punkt 'RivaTuner / System' und klappe ihn auf
> ...



Des hab ich auch schon probiert speichert die werte aber immer noch nicht 

Vorher auf mein AM2+ sockel ging alles 1A 

Rivatuner neu installiert und dann ausprobiert  = immer noch nichts
Win 7 Proff. 64Bit neu installiert = nix

ForceWare 196.21

bin ich zu blöd zum OC  oder zum rivatuner installieren bzw graka treiber ?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

^^das ist der Treiber der die OC Funktionen sperrt ....196.21 ist das prob.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

was sowas gibt es ? 

hmm d.h.  ich muss den 195.62 wohl mal drauf haun wa

edit:  Aber bei Nvidia steht zum 196.21: 

Unterstützung für  Grafikprozessor-Übertaktung und  Temperaturüberwachung, sofern die NVIDIA  System Tools Software installiert ist.

Quelle: Link

Also nur mit ESA ?  is ja echt hirnlos......  meiner meinung ^^


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

Nimm mal den 191.07 .....wenn du benchen willst


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen*

ok dank dir Monkey


----------

